# Broadband speed?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning all

We've been with Virgin Media for as long as I can remember, with various upgrades to the broadband speed and routers over the years... 

Question is, what sort of speeds should we be expecting? Were on the 200mbps package, which is due to be upgraded to 250mbps but whenever we do speed tests, it's topping out around 60mbps...

Is this typical or should I be looking into it further? I don't expect to get the full speed as I appreciate it's a best case scenario but this seems a little low?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Many have been restricting band widths of late with many working from home, many routers supplied by providers have limiters as well.
If you are looking at WiFi speeds we just increased our speed by a huge amount installing a Bt whole home mesh system it’s transformed our Wi-Fi and coverage in each room and whole garden.
Most providers have a promise of service but hard to get them to accept , it depends on the distance from exchange and loads of other stuff the blame like distance from cabinet you are connected to as well.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have Unlimited Fibre 76 deal with Vodafone. Generally get 50Mbps download speed and that does me fine. Speed is quoted for a wired connection as far as I’m aware?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheers guys - Just done a test now and it's showing 110mbps,so maybe it's getting restricted later in the day?

I suppose there's two of us working from home now, plus four kids with their devices so it's getting hammered :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Peak times of usage always restricted band width usually, I have business braid band that I have access to in home as well an engineer told me 50 customer per card in exchange for me but domestic customers 150 per card.
That was a couple of years ago it could have all changed know, we were about last on the estate we are on to get fiber as we are direct to exchange line it was a pain before fiber, you should look into mesh system I was sceptical but it’s been great


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Running a lot more in the house at the moment like a lot of people. One thing I keep forgetting is I bought an extender so can get signal in the garden. If I come into the room it’s in, device swaps over to the extender but doesn’t seem to swap back again when I’m nearer to the main router. I’m no techie but speed I get when connected to the extender is much slower as presumably it’s losing a bit of speed bridging between the router and itself.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

My speed with Virgin has always been nowhere near what I was promised however I'm led to believe the distance of the router from the external box makes a difference as it's different cable used internally.

My router is upstairs but enters the house underneath the living room window so theres a fair run. Think the quickest speed I registered was about 60.

My in laws also had the 200mb and I've checked a few times on my phone while in theirs and its generally in the 180 or more but their router is less than 2 foot from where the cable enters their house.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

How are you testing?
Many things can slow down your connection such as the client you use, wifi speed, who you are testing with etc.

If you want you can setup a free line monitor which doesn't check speed by does latency and dropped packets which will give you an indication of whether the issue is on your side of Virgin's.

https://www.thinkbroadband.com/broadband/monitoring/quality

Test with an ethernet cable to the router if you can but it will need to have a gigabit connection to get over 100mbit.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That does seem low, usually Virgin is pretty good with meeting advertised speeds from what I've heard. Have you tested at different times of the day?

My friend just upgraded to BT 1Gbps recently and gets the full amount  Makes my 16Mb BT link pale into comparison! :lol:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Ducky said:


> Makes my 16Mb BT link pale into comparison! :lol:


I'd kill for 16Mb, my bog standard BT Broadband kicks out 4Mb if I'm lucky 

BT have offered to upgrade me to BT Halo for free, though I sure there's going to be a catch somewhere in the near future.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe Virgin is different, but on BT/Sky the only fibre is from the local exchange to the junction box in your neighbourhood, after thats it's standard copper cables. The distance from the house to the junction box will affect speeds (the longer the distance, the more speed loss).

OpenReach engineers will tell you to reset your router from time to time, as the speed will drop off over time.

Speedcheck websites also differ in their results - i get 50% higher download speeds when using https://www.broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk/ against https://www.broadbandspeedtest.org.uk/ yet the same upload speeds on both


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

percymon said:


> Maybe Virgin is different, but on BT/Sky the only fibre is from the local exchange to the junction box in your neighbourhood, after thats it's standard copper cables. The distance from the house to the junction box will affect speeds (the longer the distance, the more speed loss).
> 
> OpenReach engineers will tell you to reset your router from time to time, as the speed will drop off over time.
> 
> Speedcheck websites also differ in their results - i get 50% higher download speeds when using https://www.broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk/ against https://www.broadbandspeedtest.org.uk/ yet the same upload speeds on both


That's not technically correct BT and SKY do offer FTTP but only in certain areas

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm on a 4G connection - average about 28mps

Fibre for me is only about 13mps apparently, so I'll stick to my 4G for now !!!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The above speedtest on wireless - We are on Virgin's M200 service and pretty please with the speed.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> I'm on a 4G connection - average about 28mps
> 
> Fibre for me is only about 13mps apparently, so I'll stick to my 4G for now !!!!


I use a 4G connection to boost my 16Mb BT (this is fibre too!!) link up, on a good day the 4G can do up to 80Mb/s, I do have some large external aerials attached though. :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

We’re on Virgin and it’s been relatively slow recently. We should be on 350mb, just tested on my phone and got 220mb in the same room as the router. 

Coverage is poor though so I have a range extender upstairs and get about 100mb. 

At the moment there’s 16 devices connected though and my son and his girlfriend streaming TV and playing Xbox so can’t complain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

